# اختر رقم من زين بـ 70 ريال فقط شهر عليك وشهر علينا



## tjarksa (27 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم . 

زين شحن برصيد 35 ريال شهر عليك وشهر علينا 

الرقم بـ 70 ريال فقط . 

0599265188
0599335293
0599567099
0599540966
0598977533
0596359944
0599071994
0599055028
0598866138


استقبال مبدئيا 6 اشهر بأمكانك تحديثها بأسمك . 

البيع في الرياض يد بيد والشحن لمن خارج الرياض على حساب المشتري . 

الله يوفقنا وياكم لما فيه الصالح 

جوال : 0532118211


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اختر رقم من زين بـ 70 ريال فقط شهر عليك وشهر علينا*

ماشاء الله عرض مرره رااائع


----------



## جنان الخلد (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اختر رقم من زين بـ 70 ريال فقط شهر عليك وشهر علينا*

ماشاءالله مووووفق ...


----------



## tjarksa (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اختر رقم من زين بـ 70 ريال فقط شهر عليك وشهر علينا*

منورة جنان .


----------

